# The astrology gods said I would like this and it would make my spirit happy... nope..



## saltylifter (May 21, 2016)

*The astrology gods said I would like this and it would make my spirit happy... nope..*

Went crazy today cause I felt bad for my fukk up  this morning so I took it out on my legs.

Leg day

Squats 
2 warm up sets 
135x15 reps 
225 15 reps 
Working sets 
315x8 reps 
Then a drop set 
500lbs x 5 reps 
405 lbs x 9 reps 
315 lbs x 24 reps
It was just me tell the 315 and I got a spot.
So I got maybe 45 seconds to strip a plate off between each drop set.

Single leg presses 
4x10-15 reps

Legs extensions 
5x15 squeeze on top 2 second 

That's all I had energy for.
I know my 500lbs squat wasn't deep enough but what else could I work on to improve my squat?????????


----------



## saltylifter (May 21, 2016)

405 lbs for 9..
https://youtu.be/lX5dTh_Ihj8


----------



## saltylifter (May 21, 2016)

315 for 24 reps 
Not sure why the video is sideways


----------

